# ideas on how to use this space



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi. Moved in here about five years ago. Been so busy with home improvements as a lot of modernisation was needed. The house really appealed to me due to the space to the side on the right of the photo and access for a car. I've already used it for car storage but the time has come to really sort it out. I'm thinking replace the gates, add a car port roof some external waterproof sockets,and slab out the area to get some real detailing and car maintainance done. I have a shed real close with electric in it so i have a stereo in there, but could do things like mount the speakers in the car port roof. Just wandered how else people would use this space? Any good ideas? Please don't say garage as its way out of the equation. I know it looks a mess outside but its partly what we moved into and due for a makeover.:thumb:


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Have a look here for a carport http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_9,cos_9.3,cos_9.3.7/186191 and here http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_9,cos_9.3,cos_9.3.7/157419?category=cos_9.3.7


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Think your plan of carport sounds good . Depending how it's built som can look tacky etc so maybe think of SPF sort of Woden gazebo style thing . I'd consider putting gates back on then it keeps it more private if you have all your detailing gear out etc . So prity much how it is but with a solid floor and some sort of roof to keep the thick of the wet out .


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Cheers for the input. Will have to draw up plans for the car port. I like the idea of making it feel like a workshop even though its technically a car port over slabs. I wander how I could further this


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Get it paved and have a retractable awning put on the wall (like houses in hot countries)


----------



## RichieST (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't forget the gas fire flue will need alteration too as you cant have that venting in to a too small a covered space.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Fair play to you, very eagle eyed! I had realised that. To be honest with two young kids we don't use the gas fire at all. Recently had a new Worcester Bosch boiler and new living room rad and 15mm piping which helps


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> Fair play to you, very eagle eyed! I had realised that. To be honest with two young kids we don't use the gas fire at all. Recently had a new Worcester Bosch boiler and new living room rad and 15mm piping which helps


You are still going to have a issue bud with regulations if you come to sell the house. Your other option is just to have it disconnected. I know we charge about £60 for it to be disconnected.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

OK cheers for the advice. Do you think it would be okay to arrange with someone gassafe to extend the flue to exit through a carport roof?


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Get proper foundations in, build a garage with a bedroom above.. would put much more value on your house.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

turbosnoop said:


> Hi. Moved in here about five years ago. Been so busy with home improvements as a lot of modernisation was needed. The house really appealed to me due to the space to the side on the right of the photo and access for a car. I've already used it for car storage but the time has come to really sort it out. I'm thinking replace the gates, add a car port roof some external waterproof sockets,and slab out the area to get some real detailing and car maintainance done. I have a shed real close with electric in it so i have a stereo in there, but could do things like mount the speakers in the car port roof. Just wandered how else people would use this space? Any good ideas? Please don't say garage as its way out of the equation. I know it looks a mess outside but its partly what we moved into and due for a makeover.:thumb:


Get done to costco they have one of those huge letter plastic sheds in easily drive the front end and a gazebo to cover the half hanging out fab units and just need flat ground to lay on built in half day


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

So, thought I'd try space for size and work out when the cars jacked up, where the jack wheels lye and things. Started to excavate the ground which in places is more rubble than soil. Had to get the pickaxe out. Found a manhole about 2 inches below ground that I never knew existed!! and bought a disc to cut through concrete to go on my angle grinder which worked much better than I expected. Got to level the ground and sort a skip out. Slabs to be laid after that! Then at least the space is usable! Need the space usable by autumn for a 6 monthly detail/winter prep. Need to plan out soak always and things now, before slabs are laid. Excuse poor quality pics, my car is red not pinky red


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Am thinking about getting a kit from here http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/sis.html?...pported kit for carports&_itemId=271675577361 to do a carport myself. Fit to exact size you need.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Cheers I'll have a look through that. I did plan on just getting plastic corrugated roofing and timber and making one from scratch


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Think the company is stormseal or something like that, they make very good quality car ports that look brilliant. Stainless with edge less glass etc. Put some of their stuff up at work and it looks excellent


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

any news>?


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes thanks for asking. I'll will update with pictures at some point. The area was excavated. And hardcore put down. Its slow progress due to my two young kids


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

So this is what's happened, like I say its slow progress, just getting to do an hour here and there because of the two kids (6 months and 3 years).
The ground was excavated to my chosen depth. Less excavation was done where there will be gravel as this won't really get driven on. The next pics are during shots.
















Went deep enough to film the midi skip I had








Spent £160 with wickes ( it worked out cheaper than the local builders merchants, got jumbo bag of mot plus few bags of mastercrete, 25kg bags of sub base and a few "left over" bits in this photo)








Started building the level back up, this is a work in progress pick








Am looking forward to actually laying some slabs!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

After prep work dragging on for months.... Finally I got to start laying some slabs 
More pics will follow at some point


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Slabs and gravelled areas all finished!! 
So its gone from this 








To this









Look how the manhole has appeared! Had no idea it was there!

Some more pics: 

















































Its all been done by myself with basic tools, in between looking after the kids. The slabs arent a perfect match as theyve come from two different places, my house and a work mates, but give them time and weathering and im sure theyll look better. I dont mind the two lighter coloured ones in the middle as it makes a pattern. 
Its great to pull the car into somewhere private and spend some time detailing, with the tunes on in my shed close by. 
At some point I'll make new gates and put a car port roof over it all. But phase 1 is done! :car:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great job mate and slabs look great. After a year you won't be able to tell the difference between the slabs. Certainly a usable space now & will be perfect with a car port roof


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 20, 2015)

This is looking good can't wait to see it with a roof


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

The gravel bit is excellent is you have a small oil leak.

Don't ask me how I know :-(


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Its been a while but there has been some progress on this. Not been on here much due to being so busy with things, kids etc.
Anyway. This now has a carport over it.
So, remember we started like this








Slabs were laid, and now the recent stuff

The posts going in









All posts in. Big beam run across house and posts. 6x2s then run across to create the roof









View from inside









All completed now, keeping the wife's car nice and dry. Got a good deal on the roof sheets. Not the best quality roofing material but just getting a few years from these sheets is OK with me
















:buffer: summer detail is about due :buffer:

Easily 60 hours plus of my time went into this but its great to have this space!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Really good job and a major improvement on the space. Makes a hell of a different being able to wash a car without wondering if it's going to rain every 2 minutes.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice neat and tidy job of work done there .:thumb:


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like a tidy job and a useful space


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

That looks superb... know of one project that put a stud wall front on with brick cladding and a proper powered garage door and it looked really smart plus made access easy too


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Was going to suggest something similar have a friend who built a carport then cased the front and put in an up and over door. Gave good security and helped draft proof for working. Back had a wooden wall with wide single door.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks great ... and all the better that you did it yourself !


----------

